
The Cultural History of “This Tweet Contains Four As ” - keehun
https://twitter.com/robinhouston/status/1177636866671157248
======
robbya
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1177636866671157248.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1177636866671157248.html)
For folks who don't like reading a series of tweets.

